# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Πρόβλημα επισκευή τροφοδοτικού

## orca

Καλησπέρα παιδιά
Έχω το τροφοδοτικό tx650 corsair
http://www.corsair.com/en/tx650w.html
τις τελευταίες 4 μέρες όταν άνοιγα τον υπολογιστή από το διακόπτη του πολύμπριζου άκουγα ένα μικρό τσαφ μέσα από το τροφοδοτικό ο υπολογιστής λειτουργούσε κανονικά εχθές ενώ λειτουργούσε ξαφνικά έκλεισε να μη πολυλογώ το τροφοδοτικό βγήκε of
άνοιξα το τροφοδοτικό και εντόπισα το πρόβλημα αλλά δεν ξέρω τι εξάρτημα είναι (μάλλον πυκνωτής φακή ΑΝ το γράφω σωστά)
παραθέτω φωτογραφίες και θα σας παρακαλούσα αν μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε στο τι εξάρτημα είναι και τα στοιχεία του
σας ευχαριστώ πολύ


εδώ πριν την καταστροφή

4.jpg



και εδώ μετά την καταστροφή

2.jpg

3.jpg

----------


## johnnyb

Δεν υπαρχει λογος να ανοιγεις και να κλεινεις το πολυπριζο του υπολογιστη και να φορτιζεις - αποφορτιζεις το τροφοδοτικο ασκοπα. Αυτο που εσκασε μαλλον ειναι  varistor  και δεν ειναι το μονο που καηκε αλλα και αρκετα διπλανα εξαρτηματα. Προσοχη ο μεγαλος πυκνωτης που ειναι διπλα κραταει  ταση και  με το τροφοδοτικο εκτος δικτυου.

----------


## orca

φίλε μου σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση
  για το varistor που αναφέρεις έτσι το ζητάω από το κατάστημα?
  επίσης αναφέρεις ότι κάηκαν και αρκετά διπλανά εξαρτήματα αυτό οφείλετε στο σκάσιμο του varistor η από αυτά που βλέπεις στην φώτο?

----------


## FILMAN

Πολύ περίεργη θέση για varistor εκεί...

----------


## capacity

Αυτό με το κουμπί, όταν κλείνει ο υπολογιστής το κάνω συνέχεια με όλα τα pc μου από το 2009 και δεν έχει πάθει κανένα τροφοδοτικό τίποτα. Πρέπει να ξεκολλήσεις με κολλητήρι το καμμένο εξάρτημα (ό,τι απέμεινε δλδ) και να ανεβάσεις όσο πιο καθαρές φώτος του γίνεται.

----------


## Papas00zas

Μήπως είναι ασφάλεια;

----------


## capacity

> Μήπως είναι ασφάλεια;


Ή βαρίστορ ή θερμίστορ είναι

----------


## FILMAN

Και γιατί να μην είναι κεραμικός πυκνωτής;

----------


## capacity

Δε θα ήταν καλυμένος με θερμοσυστελόμενο μακαρόνι. Επίσης θα ήταν μπλε λογικά τότε ή καφέ.

----------


## FILMAN

Πράγματι είναι περίεργο να ήταν μέσα σε θερμοσυστελλόμενο αν ήταν πυκνωτής (το χρώμα του εξαρτήματος δεν μπορώ να το διακρίνω στη φωτο), αλλά αν ήταν βαρίστορ ή θερμίστορ θα περίμενα να το δώ δίπλα στο σημείο που τα καλώδια των 220V φτάνουν στην πλακέτα, και όχι εκεί που είναι τώρα...

----------


## ezizu

Γιατί δεν βγάζεις μερικές φωτογραφίες και από το κάτω μέρος τις πλακέτας, ίσως βοηθήσουν στο να καταλάβει κανείς, τι είδους εξάρτημα μπορεί να είναι αυτό (βάσει της συνδεσμολογίας του).
Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Φίλιππο, ότι βάσει της θέσης του, είναι πιθανότερο να είναι πυκνωτής και όχι θερμίστορ ή βαρίστορ. 
Ρίξε επίσης μια ματιά μήπως αναγράφει τίποτα πάνω στην πλακέτα, όσο αφορά το συγκεκριμένο εξάρτημα (κωδικό θέσης εξαρτήματος π.χ.  C102, D203, R 240, κ.λ.π.) .

----------


## capacity

Εγώ πάλι έχω ξαναδεί θερμίστορ σε αυτό το σημείο.

Να και φώτος από 2 thermaltake τροφοδοτικά, ένα modular κι ένα κανονικό:

----------


## FILMAN

Μήπως τα τροφοδοτικά αυτά είναι active pfc;

----------


## capacity

Ναι, όπως κι αυτό στην πρώτη σελίδα

----------


## FILMAN

Τότε ίσως έχει μια λογική το NTC να είναι κοντά στον μεγάλο πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης και όχι σε σειρά με την παροχή των 230V

----------


## Papas00zas

Στα καλά τροφοδοτικά, η ασφάλεια είναι σε ειδική αντιπυρική-αντιεκρητκτική θήκη. Ίσως λοιπόν να έχει σχέση αυτό.

----------


## capacity

Το σίγουρο είναι ότι αυτο που βλέπουμε στις εικόνες δεν είναι η ασφάλεια τήξης (ισχύει κι αυτό που λες φυσικά).

----------

